# what kind of grass is this



## corvairbob (Aug 16, 2018)

i live in muskegon michigan and maybe some lawn guys are on this site form my area. i have this grass growing in my yard that some on the lawn mower forum is crabgrass. now it very well could be but my poor lawn experience tells me it is something else. i have a few pictures of the grass i can put on here if i can figure the sight out.

some said the grass i posted was purple but all the people that i showed it to on my phone said bright green compared to the other grass that is a darker green. the original grass just grew in years ago after i moved in and did a ton of rework to the back yard. the front yard is some kind of sod grass maybe blue grass but what ever the builder installed in the front. i can tell from when i moved in the front was torn up some and the grass had not black dirt under it just sand. por installation there.

anyway the backyard has like feet of black dirt where the yard is from me moving half the yard around to build a garage.

here is the pictures of what i'm talking about. it just started growing and it is not tall only like 2 or 3" and it is small and has 3 or 4 branches and has wide leaves and is soft to walk on. seems to not require much for water and grows slow as i have only mowed it 2 times this year. the first few show the grass that is taking over the last few show what i'm calling crabgrass. now this all may be crabgrass in one form or another. but the grass in the first few pictures is soft and water beads on it till the after noon. and seems to require no work.

thanks bob p.


1 here you can see the old grass still n with the new grass

2

3 this a spot it is still taking over

4 this is a plug the dark is from pushing this plug out of the plugger

5 this is the plug i took apart to shw it sideways and the roots

6 this is a place seed will not grow so i plugged the area and it is growing good book is for size reference

7

8 this is some of what i'm calling crabgrass

9

10

11 this is the grass taking over on the side showing the stem better

12 this is the plant in it's size and top configuration

13 this is a better show of the roots from the side

15 this is a different grass that grows like 3" everyday

16 this what i call crabgrass with note book for size

17 this is more in a different spot with note pad for size.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm not good at this, but it sure looks like a nasty weed to me. There's a thread about identifying grass just a couple posts down.


----------



## corvairbob (Aug 16, 2018)

yes one of them looks like nasty grass but i have 2 different kinds going on. the last pictures are what i learned as crabgrass the top pictures are something that i have not seen. that link is not what i have going on. thanks bp


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@corvairbob I agree with you on the crabgrass. The other weed is Nutsedge.

The grass is a cool season grass, so either Kentucky bluegrass, fescue, or perennial rye, but you should post some pics in the cool season area for more assistance.


----------



## corvairbob (Aug 16, 2018)

well it has been a year and whatever that grass was it did not return last summer and i do not see it so far this year so some type of crabgrass i guess. the neighbor complained about not wanting it in her yard and last year she had a whole backyard full and said it looks good. but you had to see what she had the year before. thanks


----------

